# Kayak Fishing Magazine



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys
I just got word that the first edition of the Blade Australian Kayak Fishing Journal is about to hit all good newsagents in the next week. 
Hope you all like Australia's ONLY dedicated Kayak Fishing Magazine.

MOD EDIT / COMMERCIAL DECLARATION - Storm is the Official Photographer


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

interesting... a stand alone kayak fishing mag. looks like its put out by the KFT crew

will be interested to see how/where they distribute, how many pages etc.

When / where can we see the first issue?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Safe bet I won't find one in Ayr.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Now theres a magazine i WOULD buy


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

Who's distributing?
Fair bet my small town newsagent wont have a copy.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Extreme Water Sports can post them anywhere in Australia ... it is up on their face book page. - http://www.facebook.com/#!/extremekayaks



> $9.95, and you can get it from us. Postage anywhere give me a call to arrange. 045943063 Jason


Cheers,

s


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

StevenM said:


> If that requires a MOD EDIT / COMMERCIAL DECLARATION put the post in the commercial section.


The post is advising of a new kayak fishing magazine - something obviously of interest to all of us. Yes storm is involved (hence the caveat and he will need to declare this in his signature in future) but this is merely a general announcement which would have been posted by someone else anyway. If the post was plugging subscriptions etc then yes it would be a commercial post , but as it stands it is fine. (FYI this post went through our commercial process before it was permitted)

Just clarifying that we welcome information from everyone, we are not anti-commercial but site regs apply to any sales related posts.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks storm for informing us , i look forward to purchasing this publication and checking out your pics .


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I second that love your work :twisted: :twisted: STORM
I CANT WAIT 
COATSEY1 ;-) ;-)


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, Hopefully it will be well received by you all (who its put together for  )

and thank you Davey G for allowing me to post it here.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats awesome... ;-) Will it be in South Oz newsagency's

*****


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Like I said on the other Forum, looking forward to reading this, another magazine to collect and that's a great kayak they have on the front cover... ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Nice cover shot,,should be some great photos inside ,,will check it out soon as i get my paws on a copy,,


----------



## wallarooyak (Jan 26, 2010)

Yippie I have just got mine flown down from QLD today. Will have to find somewhere nice and quiet for a couple of hours. thanks guys cant get enough of this keep the editions comming.

cheers.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Does any one know the distributor of this magazine? i want to organise my local Newsagent to order a copy in for me.

Cheers


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

jump onto http://www.bladekayak.com.au for the contact details


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are the details you need to order it through your local newsagent

Title Description RRP On Sale Date	Title Code Issue	Issue Code
BLADE KAYAK FISHING JOURNAL	$9.95	17/11/2010	11972 0001	10


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

As if it wasnt hard enough for me already to not walk out of a news agency clutching a couple of fishing magezines there is now a kayak only fishing mag? Oh dear I think I'll have to get a subscription :lol:


----------



## wallarooyak (Jan 26, 2010)

I LOVE IT
I couldnt put it down last night and just for good measure i am going to read it again tonight

Thanks to all involved great stories and photos keep them comming the more editions the better.

cheers


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys

FYI Its in all good newsagents today and available for order if they don't have a copy


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

picked one up from the rbh news agent in brisbane today. They had quite a few copies.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know of any newsagents on the brissy northside I could get it? The closer to strathpine the better. Cheers.


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Was a copy in the Kallangur Newsagent, don't know if it is still there.


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

i got mine from Mo takle


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

justin's pic on the note from the editor page looks like he had a mullet hair do going on back in the day!!!!


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Got the one in the Kallangur newsagents. Thanks bigtez. Loved it too, what a great read. Really looking forward to issue two!!!


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Picked up my copy last week, have read it front to back, pic quality was great, articles were a little unispiring IMO. But as it is a first issue I will be definatley be buying the second issue, and third, to see if it captures my interest enough to consider buying future issue's. Good to see there is an Oz based yak mag though, about time !! Good luck with your venture guys, and I am hoping you can make a go of it.

Nick.


----------



## grumpyrider (Dec 5, 2008)

I simply asked the newsagent if they had heard of it. "No" was the answer. 
They looked up their online sources and said they couldn't find it at all.
Next week I wander in and there it is on the shelf. I hadn't order it, they just traced it and got it in. Now thats service!

Grumpy


----------



## DylanBrady (Nov 25, 2010)

nice :shock:


----------

